# Pair of firsts



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 18, 2017)

I posted the knife before but here's the finished knife and sheath. A pair of firsts for me. Came out pretty good I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2017)

Pretty damned impressive first Nick. 
WARNING: It's addictive!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 18, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Pretty damned impressive first Nick.
> WARNING: It's addictive!


I have a couple more blades ground out and ready to handle. The leather work is just as much fun I think!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 18, 2017)

Nick you did good for your first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

